# CTSV Brake Question



## Later-A-Body (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm converting over to the CTSV 6 piston/4 piston calipers on my 04 GTO. They did not come with banjo bolts. Does anybody know if you can use the stock GTO banjo bolts in the CTSV calipers? Thanks.


----------

